# FS Avery Snows



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have 40 dozen Avery T&T 5/8 Shells for sale. I would say 1/4 of them are blues. These all have the Avery Motion cone system added to them. I have seed sacks that they all fit and most of them are only a couple years old.

I AM NOT GOING TO BREAK THESE UP ALL SOLD AS A LOT. DON'T EVEN ASK IF YOU CAN JUST BUY A FEW OF THEM. THIS IS AN ALL OR NOTHING DEAL.

I would be willing to travel to meet to sell the spread. Just let me know where you are located.

$150 a dozen which comes out to $6000 for the decoys, stakes, buckets for stakes, and seed sacks. FIRM on price

I will respond to text or phone calls only 701 430 1361

Decoys are located in Grand Forks, ND


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

shooteminthelips said:


> I have 40 dozen Avery T&T 5/8 Shells for sale. I would say 1/4 of them are blues. These all have the Avery Motion cone system added to them. I have seed sacks that they all fit and most of them are only a couple years old.
> 
> I AM NOT GOING TO BREAK THESE UP ALL SOLD AS A LOT. DON'T EVEN ASK IF YOU CAN JUST BUY A FEW OF THEM. THIS IS AN ALL OR NOTHING DEAL.
> 
> ...


Six grand for 40 dozen TNT shells? Holy ****, that is a frikken lot of money!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I could think of about 50 different ways to spend that kind of money on my snow spread. :eyeroll: Keep hustlin Shootem, you might find a dumb one in the bunch! :lol: :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

fieldgeneral said:


> I could think of about 50 different ways to spend that kind of money on my snow spread. :eyeroll: Keep hustlin Shootem, you might find a dumb one in the bunch! :lol: :eyeroll: :lol:


I can go on Praire Wind decoys right now and buy a dozen brand new out of the box [email protected] shells for 150.99. You are a thief. I love how you say "most" of them are 2 years old, when you know the rest are pry 5 years old! :withstupid:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Rogers has them new for 170 per dozen plus $25 a box shipping. And it is also going to cost you $24 a dozen for motion cones and stakes. So that means you save $800 on the decoys, $1000 on shipping, and $960 on the cones not including the time to install all the cones. So that means by buying these from me you save $2760 all together on everything not including time. And I am throwing in all the seed bags and 5 gallon buckets for the stakes. And I also want to add that I spray painted all the stakes kakki color and spray painted all the tops of the stakes with bright orange reflective paint so you can see them in the dark better with a head lamp.

And I am glad you brought that up if you look at the inventory for these on prairiewinddecoy.com he only has 9 boxes left. So I would snatch those up, but you are still going to pay $25 a box on shipping and $24 a dozen on motion cones.

Plus fieldgeneral I would be willing to bet you have less then $500 in check book right now anyways. So these decoys probably aren't for you anyways. So your argument is invalid because I don't accept EBT cards for decoys.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

oke:


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

And you fieldprivate are the reason y no one wants to say anything on any waterfowl forum.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Exactly... ^^^^^^


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

i'll give you 7k for the lot if you autograph 25 of the snows with a gold sharpie and 25 of the blues with a silver sharpie


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry Bucky there are sold for my asking price already. Maybe next time?


----------

